# U.S. Sends Military Equipment to Lebanon



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> BEIRUT >> The U.S. ambassador to Lebanon said Sunday that $25 million worth of weapons and ammunition have arrived in Beirut, the latest American assistance to Lebanon's army as it fights Islamic extremists along the border with Syria.
> 
> Ambassador David Hale said the equipment includes more than 70 M198 howitzers and over 26 million rounds of ammunition and artillery "of all shapes and sizes, including heavy artillery."
> 
> ...


US shipload of weapons and ammunition arrives in Lebanon

Need I say a thing?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I hope they use every last one of those rounds on caliphate fighters.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The last time this was contemplated, arms were being funneled to groups who radically oppose the US and support terror. Dipsh.t McCain I believe did a photo op with them. So the question is do we really know whom we are arming and is the intended result likely to occur? We indirectly supplied ISIL when the Iraqis ran away and abandoned much expensive military hardware. Just being skeptical.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> The last time this was contemplated, arms were being funneled to groups who radically oppose the US and support terror. Dipsh.t McCain I believe did a photo op with them. So the question is do we really know whom we are arming and is the intended result likely to occur? We indirectly supplied ISIL when the Iraqis ran away and abandoned much expensive military hardware. Just being skeptical.


Excactly.
Who do you think Obama & Co. is really assisting? Hezbollah, in the same indirect manner? Hezbollah; the Iranian-created terrorist organization. Iran, the terrorist government with which Obama & Co. is now dealing in a manner that will benefit Iran and will place Israel in more danger?

There is no doubt this government is driving us hard down a path we really don't need to go.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My guess is that some of that hardware is destined for Jordan.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seneca said:


> My guess is that some of that hardware is destined for Jordan.


It wouldn't have to go through Lebanon.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I do not think we should give ANY aid to any MUSLIM's... there are Muslim countries with plenty of oil money.. let them help... 

I have no problem SELLING them weapons (better us then Russia)..but I am not for giving weapons to our "enemies"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Breaking: OBAMA to Subsidize Iranian Nuke Program, Sacrifice Israel, In Exchange for Less Jihad | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton,you hit it on the head with Hezbollah and Iran. This is why Obama refused to meet with Netanyahu. This is just wrong. Unless your a Muslim waiting for the 12th Imam, this is wrong and evil.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I thought you make a billion less muslims to make less jihad? Obama now has done his ultimate best to get G-d to destroy us. Hope it backfires. Can't stand those ridiculous Chicago ****.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> It wouldn't have to go through Lebanon.


You are absolutely right they wouldn't, yet if you wanted to send arms to Jordan and not have it look like that's what you are doing you'd probably send them someplace else close by, like Lebanon. Yeah....I probably got my foil hat a bit tight this morning.:lol:


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> US shipload of weapons and ammunition arrives in Lebanon
> 
> Need I say a thing?


'Nuff said......the profits just keep rolling in for the rich war profiteers.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Seneca said:


> You are absolutely right they wouldn't, yet if you wanted to send arms to Jordan and not have it look like that's what you are doing you'd probably send them someplace else close by, like Lebanon. Yeah....I probably got my foil hat a bit tight this morning.:lol:


At least you're not lonely.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------

